# Kruger National Park 2 month self drive safari



## oldageadventurer (Feb 22, 2021)

Our self drive 2020 trip to Kruger National Park March - May was shorter than usual because of Covid. We had to return to JHB & remain there until overseas flights resumed after 6 weeks. We have no idea when our next trip will be possible

We have today just completed adding the photos from that trip to our website









2020 Photographic Safari - Africaraw


This year, was of course very eventful, with the SA Covid 19 Lockdown cutting our 3 month intended stay in the Kruger Park to 2 1/2 months. We started our trip in Berg en Dal & visited numerous camps ( Crocodile Bridge, Pretoriuskop, Skukuza, Lower Sabie, & Satara) as we slowly worked our way...




www.africaraw.com


----------



## digigal (Feb 23, 2021)

Great series of photographs showing the animals coping with everyday life. Loved the photographs of the immature martial eagle practicing his "pick up" moves!
Am looking so forward to getting back to Africa in the fall.
Catherine


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2021)

Beautiful shots.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 23, 2021)

oldageadventurer said:


> Our self drive 2020 trip to Kruger National Park March - May was shorter than usual because of Covid. We had to return to JHB & remain there until overseas flights resumed after 6 weeks. We have no idea when our next trip will be possible
> 
> We have today just completed adding the photos from that trip to our website
> 
> ...



Nicely done!!

I note the animals are violating all of the mask mandates.

The monitor, I believe, is a Nile monitor; water monitors live in SE Asia. [However, I can't exclude the possibility that they might be called "water monitors" locally--which would make me wrong!] 

(I saw a water monitor crossing the road once in SE Asia, and kick myself to this day for not having a camera with me. However, it would have been a "through the windshield" shot and those rarely work out well.)


----------

